# over 43 and pregnant, are you taking extra precautions?



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

Any other 43 and over pregnant ladies out there? I am 44 and finally got pregnant after 14 cycles of trying. The cycle i conceived on seemed to be very weak-spotting and slow temp rise. Yet i am here, and cautiously optimistic. I had my 2 other pregnancies at 37 and 40 but was more confident since i conceived them easily.

Are there any risks specific to this age group that i should know about ? Ive heard that the placenta can give out sooner, that placental abruption is more likely, that there is a higher statistical rate of stillbirth. Should i ask for more monitoring this pregnancy? Should i not do a homebirth? I realize that miscarriage is also more likely. Ive never had a miscarriage before.

I also wonder if there is correlation between the time it took to conceive and the quality of the egg so to speak. Since i am 44, i consider this my super egg.

I would be grateful for any clarification, and especially from the over 43 crowd. I know there are some of you out there!


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## sundaya (Jan 26, 2010)

Congratulations!

I'm 43 and 31 weeks, due in July. It took me 16 cycles to conceive while breastfeeding my daughter, whom I conceived at 40.
My opinion is that the m/c risk is the biggest one, BUT I don't mean I think it's a huge risk. Once you see a heartbeat, the risk drops. It doesn't mean a miscarriage can't happen, just that it's more likely that it won't, per my doc.

I think that the other risks are a bit overblown, but probably very much depend on your overall health. I know a lot of over 40 year olds who are terribly unhealthy with unhealthy lifestyles. So, I always take statistics with a grain of salt, you know? Are those *my* risk factors, simply because of my age? Also, when you look at them, I don't think the risks are really as high as many would like us to believe.

Anyways, the only extra precaution I have taken is to find a doctor that a) has an extremely low c-section rate (because I don't want myself or my baby to be subjected to the risks of surgery simply because I'm older) and b) believes in the normalcy of pregnancy. One of the first things my OB said to me was that women have been having babies in their 40's for thousands of years. We've only seen it as something to worry about very recently.

I'm guessing you're in the 1t? That was the hardest time for me, as I felt like every story I read about women pregnant over 40 was of loss. There are lots and lots of us having babies at our ages, but I think when things are going well, people aren't as quick to post on message boards, so we hear and read all the sad stuff.

I hope that helps. Good luck!!


----------



## Shami (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi! I am 42, but will be 43 when I deliver this baby. I took clomid to conceive this baby. When I was asking my doc about using a fertility drug at my age, he said all of your concerns (high blood pressure, over weight, gestational diabetes with first baby) are very treatable. I also have had several miscarriages so I had the attitude, 'well, I guess I am done'. But my doc is very pro natural and his attitude is women have been doing this since humans were created. He encouraged me to go for it and we would treat whatever comes up. He never said we should do more monitoring. I think the regular prenatal check ups will catch anything. Congrats everyone!


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for your replies, and congratulations on your pregnancies! A double congratulations given our age group!!
Sundaya, we are sort of similar. I too have been breastfeeding ds2 whilst ttc. He is down to twice a day. Also, i conceived him at 40.

I guess i am worried because it took me so long to conceive this time, which i guess is an indication of low egg quality. Also, my cycle was weak, so i am worried about inadequate progesterone which is produced by the ovaries in the firs ttrimester, even though the hcg causes it to increase (if i got that right) Im supplementing progesterone for that reason (the cream, though i started on 50mg of suppositories, but have weaned off that )

Yes, i am in the first trimester, and know that the risk of miscarriage is high. It so true about many of the stories in our age group are about loss. I am only 5 weeks, and havent got progesterone/hcg results, or done an ultrasound. But so far, im feeling pretty pregnant. Im realistic though.

Im not worried about my general health, diabetes and all the jazz. Never developed complications in pregnancy before, and am just as fit now as then. No intentions of termination if baby isnt 'normal' other than if conditions are life threatening.

I am worried about direct connections between maternal age, as far as strength of the placenta, uterus, ovaries, is concerned. Ive read that placental abruption can happen more easily because, well, its weaker in an older woman. Ovaries may not be able to produce adequate progesterone in the first trimester. I dont know. there is so little information on our specific age group. Its all'over 35', which i feel is irrelevant to me. I also consider risks associated with ill health are irrelevant to me.

Anyway, wishing you both easy pregnancies and complication free births!


----------



## sundaya (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't know that there are any "direct connections" between maternal age and complications. Everything I've read says, placental insufficiency due to gestational diabetes, etc. I don't know that many studies have been done on maternal age ALONE, and even if they have been, if there hasn't been some exclusions made for poor health, I still probably wouldn't put much stock in them  I do know that even my old OBGYN group, who were extremely negative about having babies after 40, weren't worried until I developed GD. I managed to avoid it this time (dietary changes), and so far (knock wood) this pregnancy is actually much healthier than the one with my DD. So, my tendency, based upon my experience, is to think that it has more to do with maternal health than maternal age.

I did use progesterone cream (Pro-gest) during my first trimester, but didn't start it until my surprise bfp at 17 dpo (I was taking a month off from ttc!!) and I weaned off of it by 12 weeks. I don't know that I needed it, and my doctor laughed at me, but I figured it couldn't hurt anything....you know?

I look at it this way, if we didn't have internet, we wouldn't know all that we have to worry about. But, the first trimester is just one big worry, for everyone. Try to remind yourself that most women who are pregnant enough to know that they are pregnant, stay pregnant. The odds are in your favor.I had an affirmation I used, whenever I would start to worry. It helped to redirect my brain. " I trust my healthy body to build a strong healthy baby" Sending you some vibes for a healthy 9 months.


----------



## BHappy (Jun 15, 2008)

hi, i'm 43 and almost 40 weeks. just wanted to say congrats







i honestly am no help at all, as i did not research any potential ama concerns.

it sounds like you are strong and healthy and capable of making babies







yay for that and damn the statistics !

blessings on an uneventful, healthy and happy pregnancy !


----------



## alpenglow (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm only pushing 40...but can relate to taking a long time to conceive and wondering about egg quality (2 yrs, luteal defect, long cycles, skipped cycles (?anovulatory) suggesting poor egg quality). Had complications 1st pregnancy (hypertension, very low amniotic fluid and had to be hospitalized and induced)....so I'm taking it as easy as possible this time around, just trying to keep stress levels low. For that reason I skipped all the genetic screening and just decided that it was better for my baby and my pregnancy just to believe everything would go as well as it could...and take things as they come doing standard prenatal care with a midwife. Before conceiving, had a couple cycles of clomid (unsuccessful), then decided to take a break. On the natural cycle, got progesterone monitored and to my surprise it was actually very high 9 dpo! I had been thinking it would be low (had all the classic symptoms in other cycles of low prog, spotting before af, short luteal phase, etc). Now 22 weeks and things seem to be going well.

I wouldn't pay too much attention to statistics....as chances are the statistics on people your age have been skewed by a population that might not have things in common with you clinically. e.g. if you have no history of difficulty conceiving, no prior hx. of miscarriage, etc. then you could actually be quite a different study subject from those studied in the research on the over 40, 43, etc population.

I would request an early ultrasound around 7-8 weeks (most accurate time to get due date...plus once the heartbeat is found on ultrasound, the chance of mc is really low). I might also request some progesterone levels (blood test), just in case they are low. Most OB's will say that prog. supps haven't been proven that effective in research; however so many people have had personal success with them. It may simply be that the research done hasn't been thorough enough to say yay or nay yet.

I hope your pg goes well - don't see anything in your post to suggest it won't .


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

Dot1, thanks for your post, and congratulations on your pregnancy and reaching 22 weeks. Its such a nice time in pregnancy.

I had my first prenatal appointment yesterday at 8 weeks, and without telling me, or discussing it, the doc had recommended i get my heart checked. Frankly, thats the last thing im worried about. I mean, i could laugh at that.

I received a few private messages, and know there are a few of us 'over 43's' out there, and some more over 40's. Care to join the discussion? or maybe theres nothing much to say once you are past the first trimester.....


----------



## SDFarmgirl (Feb 18, 2011)

Congratulations, Mamas! I'm "only" 41 and my DS is 10 weeks old. He was a surprise, and both Daddy (age 32) and I are extremely healthy, so I took all maternal age risks with a grain of salt. Surely overall health and lifestyle count for more than just age, no? My biggest concerns were genetic disorders, because the older you get, the more likely your eggs have been exposed to harmful toxins and other things. So I subjected myself to the hell of genetic testing, which totally sucked, but at least I could enjoy my pregnancy knowing my only risk was Down's Syndrome. I also had two non-stress tests after 36 weeks to check the placenta and amniotic fluid. Both were completely normal, so I didn't go back every 72 hours as suggested by my clinic provider. I had two prenatal care providers, a home birth midwife and a regular clinic. I'm a two or more source kind of gal - I blame Journalism school.









Our home birth was successful and DS is completely normal, although he did deliver 2 weeks early and was only 5 lbs 9 oz. However, he's already 12 lbs and 24 inches long at 10 weeks, so he's made up for it. Good luck to you! We may have another in a couple of years, so it's nice to see this convo!


----------



## greenmama66 (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm 44 and didn't take any precautions I didn't take with last one at age 37. I did have an amnio though and that was it. Eating well, exercise and thinking positive thoughts- this pregnancy has been routine like my others.


----------



## music.mama.pdx (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm 45 and just about to hit 12 weeks. I have not done anything differently than when I was pregnant in my twenties, though I am far more aware of what I am eating and how I am taking care of my body. I am getting an NT u/s and then based on that, either CVS or an amnio. My partner is far more worried about problems than I am, most likely as its his first baby and my third. My Midwife did say that the risk of still birth goes up with women over 40. This was news to me, but again, I am not worried. I figure I will just be very tuned in with the little one at term and be sure to get intermitent monitoring during labor.


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

Nice to hear from some more mamas., and some familiar faces/or rather names, from the ttc over 40 forum. I beleive there were some of us that werent even ttc.

Congratulations on reaching 12 weeks music.mama! i look forward to that day, only 3 1/2 weeks to go now....

I wish i could understand why the risk of stillbirth goes up. I wonder if its actually from undiagnosed/diagnosed fetal abnormalities ( i dont intend to do any any testing apart from the 20 week ultrasound. My doc scheduled an ultrasound for 11weeks. I did one already at 6 weeks and there was a heartbeat. Im comfortable with a baby that has a disability, but i want to know if there is anything that can be done in utero or at birth in case an abnormability turns up) I might change my mind i guess. I cant see myself doing an amnio with its risk of miscarriage, hell no. That is my number one fear right now.

I asked a bunch of questions in the homebirth forum, someone listed the ostensible risks for 'over 35/over 40'. They were high blood pressure, gestational diabetes, placenta abruption, stillbirth. Maybe some others. I had some questions about it, but so far noone has really addressed them :-(. Im still not convinced they are genuine risks caused by age, but merely associated with age. http://www.mothering.com/community/forum/thread/1294684/homebirths-for-mothers-35/20#post_16504232

Im feeling more confident now, dont seem to have any ostensible progesterone problems, not even using the cream anymore. But again, the first trimester is the first trimester...


----------



## alpenglow (Oct 29, 2007)

That's awesome to detect a heartbeat so early (6.5 weeks)! My mw said the risk of mc goes down dramatically after heartbeat found. It's not zero of course...but much lower. Everyone I personally know who has miscarried either hadn't had an early ultrasound nor had heard heartbeat with doppler yet.

I felt the same re. declining the genetic testing. The thing that clinched it for me was that I learned that if downs, neural tube, trisomy, etc. were detected, then there is no in utero treatment to address that. I also didn't want to ever be faced with a decision of having to decide whether or not to terminate a pregnancy, the stress of "preparing" for a child with a disability (would rather just deal with things as they come), nor did I want to subject myself to amnio and increased risk of mc.

I'm certain age would be an "association" risk...I don't know if the research has addressed the age issue without first teasing out all the other confounding variables. In general, adults' risk of cardiovascular problems (e.g. due to having less elastic arteries making high blood pressure more likely, more tummy middle fat) increases with age - but that really does have to do with how well one takes care of oneself, as well as genetics. In my case, I think stress was a factor in my blood pressure as it was totally normal until 35 weeks and I got the flu and got dehydrated. My guess is that the higher risk of stillbirth and miscarriage would have more to do with the age of the sperm and eggs and the possibility of DNA damage over the years with exposure to toxins, etc....but again that's another really tough thing to research. The partner's sperm quality also declines with age, increasing the chance of a chromosomal defect. I work in the medical field and the reality is that it's really hard to research these things - statistical power comes with high numbers of study subjects....but the more study subjects you have, the greater the variability. Whereas if you have a case series with subjects who are basically exactly alike you, then you can have a bit more confidence in that research. If you and your partner have lived a healthy lifestyle, have favourable genetic health history and don't work in occupations with exposure to poor air quality/toxins/pesticides, then I would intuitively think that you may in reality have the risk profile of someone under 35 yrs.

Congrats again!


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

Dot1, music to my ears. 
I think what you say is very pertinent. I wish there was more honesty about this when doctors, and/or informational websites talk about these issues.

Interestingly, i used donor sperm, so the sperm is from a 22 year old. That might increase my odds too.

With some of these issues, there is nothing you can do. If a chromosomal disorder turns up, well, you cant change that. But if risk of stillbirth is real, i would love to know what i can do to prevent it. If it means c section, or some other high interventionist strategy, then so be it. It seems to me, that if a baby makes it as far as term, and then dies during labor, then must be some cause (perhaps an older egg or sperm makes the child less resilient, who knows) but there must be something that can be done to prevent it.


----------



## greenmama66 (Nov 11, 2010)

I also think the sperm has to be accounted for as well- when I went to a genetics doc to get the amnio he told me of course it does, and it's 50% of the equation. My husband was 29 when this baby was conceived so it also may have given me more health assurance with the baby and all too, but I firmly believe a healthy lifestyle which I have lived (grew up eating organic and such) have played a major role in preserving egg quality. I have a friend that is 24 and due the same time I am and she doesn't eat healthy etc; and has had loads of pregnancy problems/issues I haven't had in any of my pregnancies. My midwife says she's rather have an older client like myself who takes care of herself than one of the younger one's eating McDonalds and such.


----------



## sundaya (Jan 26, 2010)

My pet theory on stillbirth being an increased risk, is that overall, the older we get, the more chance that we have compromised blood flow, whether to the heart, the eyes, the uterus, etc. I think that, over the length of the pregnancy, maybe that could give baby less resilience or energy stores when it comes time to labor and deliver. BUT, I think that is so dependent upon general health, more so than the number of years you or I have been here. I am also under the impression that the increased risk is very small. My doctor said something like instead of 1%, it is 1 1-2 % or something like that. I have not seen studies to that effect, though. I just refuse to worry about something I cannot change. I will, as with other pregnancies, stay very much in tune with what baby is doing, how much movement, etc, and hope that because I have taken good care of myself both before and during the pregnancy, that will be enough. And overall, I feel better during this pregnancy, and have had fewer complications, than in prior ones.

Good luck and continued health to all of us!!!!


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

Interesting theory Sundaya. But if it is just a case of compromised bloodflow, would exercise, or perhaps massage and acupuncture be enough to prevent this?issue? I mean even long walks would be enough to increase general blood flow.... (i do alot of walking,so im hoping thats true..._


----------



## alpenglow (Oct 29, 2007)

Would make sense if someone is developing some sort of problem that affects blood flow in the arteries. Generally we think of heart attacks and strokes, but really blood vessels go to every single organ and body part, including the uterus, kidneys, etc.... and so if there is atherosclerosis, or vessels losing elasticity, blood more prone to clotting, etc. in 1 place, then they will most likely have the same thing occuring in vessels near other body parts. The older we are the greater the risk of that occurring. However, genetics and lifestyle are the 2 biggest factors here. For someone with low-normal blood pressure, normal cholesterol, no significant family history of cardiovascular disease starting young, who is physically/aerobically fit and who doesn't carry excess fat around the middle (apple shape) then I think the risk of compromised blood flow to the fetus would be lower than for a younger person who didn't have the same things going for them.


----------



## sundaya (Jan 26, 2010)

Exactly, dot1.

Contactmaya, I think we have some level of risk, because being pregnant has never in history been totally risk-free for every pregnancy for every woman. But, the overwhelming majority of the time, women, of every age, have healthy babies. For whatever reason, this pregnancy, at 43, is the easiest I've had, including my first pregnancy at 21. I've had no complications, and am still seeing the doctor every 4 weeks (although we go to once a week at the next appt, but that's his normal schedule). I haven't heard the words "high risk" once. As opposed to the pregnancy at 41, where I had a SCH (small placental bleed) at 20 weeks, preterm labor at 23 weeks (and 15 weeks of bedrest, ack!) gestational diabetes, polyhydramnios (too much amniotic fluid), and a small placental abruption at birth. But a healthy baby, thank goodness. Don't want to jinx myself, but this pregnancy....none of the complications. The difference....in between pregnancies, I increased my level of exercise, decreased my over-all stress level, changed my eating habits in many ways, but mainly cutting out all processed foods. Here I am at 36 weeks, and I feel better pretty darn good. So, because of my own life experience, I am convinced that any risks I have, have way more to do with my own personal health/ genetics/lifestyle choices than the risks of a huge group of women who happen to be of similar age. And I also believe that those risks can be changed by lifestyle choices at any point. So, yes, walking, massage, yoga, acupuncture, eating as well as possible for your own body, all of those things can change your own personal risk factors, in my opinion.

Dot1, Contactmaya, how are you doing?


----------



## alpenglow (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, anything good for mama has to be good for babe! 

I'm doing great, thanks. 25 weeks along, good blood pressure and feeling good.

Nice to hear your pregnancies are going well too


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

I had my second at 44- (had one in my 20's) and the only things that the "experts" were pushing was that I had an "un-proven uterus" - meaning code for --"automatic C-section"

I stopped going after the 2nd apt and found a Dr that didn't feel that way and had a natural-no intervention birth

it's still NEW to "new" Dr.s (younger ones) to deal with over 40!!! so find an old one they tend to know far more and don't see age like other do

when you look at the rates between the risks at 35 and those over 40, it really isn't that much bigger- so deal with someone that doesn't view it as that big of a deal


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

Well, at almost 10 weeks, im feeling aweful. Nauseous, and when not nauseous have this constant hunger that feels like ive fasted for days, but have just eaten :-( But thats good isnt it! I mean, they say that nausea is a sign of a healthy pregnancy....of course, lack thereof does not mean an unhealthy one.

When i go for walks, it really helps. Im just counting the days till i make it to the 2nd trimester.

Serenbat, isnt it ironic? Either your uterus is too used, or not used enough.

Such an interesting discussion about the significance of bloodflow and age. I must look more into that. Also, im beginning to wonder if the age of the egg, versus the age of the sperm might have different consequences. For eg, there seems to be a correlation between childhood cancer and older fathers.

I wonder if research exists on something like that. For eg, is the risk of down syndrome greater if the man is older, or the woman is older, or both?


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

Quote:


> For eg, is the risk of down syndrome greater if the man is older, or the woman is older, or both?


not that I know the answer but when you look at all the babies that are born to those UNDER 35 and have downs you really need to look at the number of those having babies, yes it is more under 35 but they still are having downs and no one addresses this (I know one mother late 20's and so was the father- big surprise at birth) under 35 they don't even tell you have a chance but go over 35 and they flip-out at you

I did a CVS and I had bad bleeding after (they nicked a fibroid) I went back to the hosp the following day and was checked and a specialist who saw me was acting "strange" towards me---he was from England and started to "hint" things and it took awhile for us to catch on to what he was going at-but what he did was show me the different parts and told me "some view this", etc. he had seen everything was alright and saw more and couldn't tell me!!!!!!

----long story short what he was getting at was they KNEW prior to me having a CVS that my DS did not have downs yet here in the US we do amino or CVS and carry high risks when it takes a simply look to rule out MOST cases--but we don't do that, we want $$$, risk and possable loss and weeks of waiting-ahhhhhhhhhh

I dealt with a major hosp group in a fairly large city too!

nuchal fold screening - my insurance won't even had paid for it and it wasn't even offered!-SUCKS!


----------



## greenmama66 (Nov 11, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contactmaya*
> 
> Well, at almost 10 weeks, im feeling aweful. Nauseous, and when not nauseous have this constant hunger that feels like ive fasted for days, but have just eaten :-( But thats good isnt it! I mean, they say that nausea is a sign of a healthy pregnancy....of course, lack thereof does not mean an unhealthy one.
> 
> ...


The genetic Dr. I saw for my nuchal and amnio did say this- about older men etc;


----------



## bossmare707 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi Everyone!

This is my first post, I just had to chime in on this one! I was 1 month shy of my 46th bday when I had my first baby. I had the most uneventful pregnancy ever. I did take supplemental progesterone to "hold" my pregnancy for the first and part of the second trimester. Other than that I did nothing special other than take really good car of my self and eat right. My OB said I was much healthier than many of his patients in their 20s. I was never considered high risk. I did have a difficult labor but it had nothing to do with my age and that can happen to anyone.

I read one post that said their OB mentioned that women have been having babies in their 40s for thousands of years. This is indeed true. It is only in modern times that our society considers it "abnormal" to have babies at this age.

I wouldn't change a thing about having waited so long to be a mom. I am so much more mature than my younger days and was totally prepared for the self sacrifice that goes along with being a good parent. My daughter is the greatest blessing of my life.

Congratulations to all you well-ripened mamas to be!


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

Wow Bossmare, 46! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sundaya (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow bossmare, that is so cool. You give me hope for one more after this one!


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contactmaya*
> 
> Such an interesting discussion about the significance of bloodflow and age. I must look more into that. Also, im beginning to wonder if the age of the egg, versus the age of the sperm might have different consequences. For eg, there seems to be a correlation between childhood cancer and older fathers.
> 
> I wonder if research exists on something like that. For eg, is the risk of down syndrome greater if the man is older, or the woman is older, or both?


(Thread crashing to offer information):

This is usually specific to the particular genetic disorder. E.g., the risk of Down's syndrome is specifically related to the age of the mother. The risk of achondroplasia is specifically related to the age of the father. The major exception that I know of is autism-spectrum disorders, which increase in relation to the age of both parents (and it's not clear to what degree the reason for that is genetic vs environmental).


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

Wow, thats interesting. Thanks for crashing!


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

Quote:


> E.g., the risk of Down's syndrome is specifically related to the age of the mother.


http://www.marchofdimes.com/birthdefects_downsyndrome.html

"Even though the risk is greater as the mother's age increases, *about 80 percent* of babies with Down syndrome are born to women under age 35."


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

Its interesting to me that the risk derives from the egg rather than the sperm. Even more interesting is the statistic you cited Serenbat. Nonetheless, I would be interested to know what risks particular to older sperm is. I wonder if these sort of things have been studied


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serenbat*
> 
> http://www.marchofdimes.com/birthdefects_downsyndrome.html
> 
> "Even though the risk is greater as the mother's age increases, *about 80 percent* of babies with Down syndrome are born to women under age 35."


That is because the large majority of all babies are born to women under age 35. A woman's personal risk for having a Down's baby is still most strongly related to her age. (Additionally, since women over 35 are more routinely screened for Down's, they are more likely to have the option to terminate, which something like 90% of them will take IIRC. Younger women are less likely to have the screening that would detect a Down's fetus, and so more of the Down's babies conceived by younger women will actually make it to term.)

Quote:


> I would be interested to know what risks particular to older sperm is.


Here is an article about the risks attached to older sperm (I found it on a fast google so don't vouch for its accuracy):

http://www.mothers35plus.co.uk/older-fathers.htm


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for the article Mambera.

It does say that down syndrome is also a risk from older men regardless of the womans age. Thats a suprising fact.

<<&#8230;&#8230;..research published in November 2005, reveals that men aged 50 and above were more than four times more likely to have a child with Down syndrome&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.>>>

It also mentions that risk of miscarriage goes up for older men
regardless of the womans age.

<<.....the risk of miscarriage appeared to rise along with the father's age, regardless of how old the mother was&#8230;

The risk of losing a baby was 60 per cent higher when the father was aged 40 or over, compared to when he was 25 to 29 years old. It was also about three times greater when the man was aged between 35 and 39 years of age, than if he were younger than 25&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;>>


----------



## Blair Keener (Jun 15, 2011)

Congratulations on your pregnancy!!! I understand why you would be worried. As Sundaya pointed out - people who had a difficult time are more likely to want to connect on forums and share stories. I just wanted to address a couple things you are worrying about that may have nothing to do with age. First of all, the time it took you to conceive is more likely due to hormonal changes in your body and may be related to breastfeeding. Although repressed fertility due to breastfeeding is less likely when baby starts solids and frequency of breastfeeding had slowed, it may still have effected your body's 'willingness to conceive.' I personally doubt that your egg quality would change in a few years more than your hormones. Just a thought.

Also, with regards to higher direct connections between maternal age, as far as strength of the placenta, uterus, ovaries, is concerned, and reading that placental abruption can happen more easily because, well, its weaker in an older woman&#8230;.I doubt it is age as much as health. Many people in their forties experience (often unknowingly) a drop in HCL acid levels in the stomach. This is why older people have a higher instance of acid reflux, and may be related to a harder time with growth and repair. HCL acid is essential for digesting protein. We are what we digest&#8230;not what we eat! If a woman has low HCL acid levels and therefore isn't digesting protein effectively, it absolutely could lead to a weaker and less effective uterus and placenta. It could also be related to the body's ability to make enough blood. A woman's blood volume doubles during pregnancy, with the most dramatic increases happening toward the end of pregnancy. This requires more protein and iron to build up blood supplies. I've also seen in my nutrition research, increase instances of low levels of calcium and magnesium as we age, which are essential nutrients for building a baby. But, all these changes are simply more likely in older people, and I would add, older people who don't take care of themselves and aren't in the best of health. Poor habits due tend to catch up to you eventually. (Also, its usually talked about in the over 50 crowd, instead of the over forty crowd)

Other things to be aware of are the health of the liver. Liver health is absolutely essential in pregnancy, since a normal pregnancy does place extra strain on the liver (processing huge amounts of hormones.) Let me quote an expert (and, I apologize this will be a long entry!)

"Your liver performs 500 metabolic functions! One of those functions is to purify and detoxify your blood. For example, during pregnancy your placenta produces high levels of female and pregnancy hormones; by the end of pregnancy, progesterone is a hundred times greater than the amount contained in birth control pills. During pregnancy, your liver must work at peak efficiency to regulate the level of hormones in the body by metabolizing and excreting extras.

Think of your liver as a metabolic factory where nutrients from the food you eat are carried directly to the liver where they undergo changes and combinations so that they can be used by your body for new cell growth and repair, boosting your immune system, and giving you energy. One of the special proteins your liver synthesizes is albumin, which plays a critical role in blood volume expansion.

During the latter half of pregnancy, your blood volume must expand by 40-50% to send enough blood through the placenta to meet your growing baby's needs and to store extra fluid in your body to prevent shock from blood loss during delivery. Your blood volume will not expand automatically just because you are pregnant; this change is dependent on an increased intake of protein and salt-and the production of albumin.

Albumin is synthesized in your liver by combining specific amino acids from the food you eat. Albumin acts like little sponges in your bloodstream drawing water from the tissues into the blood vessels. Increased blood volume means increased perfusion of the placenta: your baby gets more oxygen, nutrients and hormones.

When a pregnant woman's diet is protein deficient, her liver cannot produce enough albumin. When her albumin level is too low, fluid leaks out of her blood vessels into her tissues causing excess swelling and elevated blood pressure. Here's why:

If the blood volume does not expand during the second half of pregnancy, the body will try to compensate in order to preserve circulation to all internal organs and the placenta by trying to increase the blood volume by re-absorbing sodium (salt) and water. However, if there is not enough albumin in the blood to absorb that extra water, it just leaks into the tissues and causes swelling, usually of the feet, and eventually of the hands and face.

Salt to Taste to Maintain a Healthy Expanded Blood Volume

Every cell in your body, and your baby's body, is bathed in salty fluid; your baby is bathed in salty amniotic water. You need extra salt in pregnancy to retain the extra water needed to expand your blood volume. Muscles depend on salt to function properly; leg cramps can be a sign of sodium deficiency.

How much salt do you need in pregnancy? The American College of Obstetrics and Gynecology recommends you salt your food-to taste (unless you have heart or kidney disease). Don't worry: you can't ingest too much salt in pregnancy, anything extra will be excreted." -Pam England

I must admit I am a nutritionist and tend to see nutrition as the biggest factor related to health, even though I know its not the only one. I recommend having a nutritional consultation, getting a diet analysis and seeing where you stand. Pregnancy is a great time to make even an already healthy diet healthier. Unfortunately many doctors and midwives don't have extensive education related to nutrition and may not look at diet much because they don't know what to do with it. Don't let that lead you to believe nutrition isn't important, because it certainly it.

There is always risks and unknowns when it comes to pregnancy and birth, but instead of being frozen by fear (so to speak), you can use it as a motivation to do what you can to increase health and wellness! Good luck to you on your journey!

Blessings,

Blair


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contactmaya*
> 
> Thanks for the article Mambera.
> 
> It does say that down syndrome is also a risk from older men regardless of the womans age. Thats a suprising fact.


So like I said, I didn't vouch for accuracy. 

You are right that I slightly oversimplified when I said there is *no* relation to paternal age, but I think the bottom line is the maternal age effect is far more important, and there is still ongoing debate about whether there is a small paternal age effect or not. Some studies say yes, some studies say no. It's difficult to do this work because you need a lot of data (fewer than 10% of DS children have a paternally derived extra chromosome) and there is a very strong statistical association of older fathers with older mothers, so a small effect of age in the father but not the mother is difficult to tease out. Some studies found that the age of the father only becomes important given an older mother.

Here is a recent meta-analysis that found a small effect - it did not reach significance given the size of their dataset, which is kind of like saying they can't reliably say the effect was actually there - of paternal age. It found a 13% increase in risk for each 10-year increment in the age of the father. Compare that to a tenfold (1000%) increase in risk for a mother age 40 vs 30.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19449414


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks Blair. When you say older people are more likely to have acid reflux due to a drop in HCL levels, i feel reassured. Before pregnancy, i never experienced acid reflux, so i hope thats a good indication that at least this much is working in my favor. (and perhaps others on this thread)

Mambera, thanks for the new link.


----------



## esandem (Oct 5, 2012)

Ok im 43 and i was so happy i was pregnant then started spotting trying to get some medical attention incase to try to help save my pregnancy now i keep hearing of this progesterone now is this what i should of been given to help save the baby in my first trimester???????????? because i was so pregnant my stomach was forming unlike all my other miscarrages where my stomach was still flat and they were like a period now this time was so more emotional i had to wear maternity clothes my stomach was big now i had when to the ER and to seek help that i dont want to loose the baby where these idiot suppose to give me this progesterone could it of help save the baby because all they kept saying was that there was nothing they can do and one of the times this one idiot was checking the size of my uterus when i was in the doctors cuz i was spotting and high risk she was checking the size by almost felt like she was doing CPR on my uterus looking for size next few minutes the other idiot was doing a vaginal ultra sound i saw the freakn baby looked fine he said couldnt find heart beat 4 days later the baby came out at 8 weeks the baby died sometime but i looked 4 months pregnant and was showing so much did the lady press on my stomach and kill the baby was the baby already dead when i started to spot could it been i climbed mount fuji before i knew i was pregnant also could they of really help me save the baby by the way before the idiot pushed on my stomach my hgc level was at 22000 then after that it went 11000 on the day the idion pushen on me so maybe it was after mount fuji aug 21 she said the size of the baby was at 8 weeks when it demized so i guess my stomach kept growing thinking the baby was still alive my last period was july mid sometime so but i felt so connected with my growing stomach it was real emotional even more emotional then the last miscarrige 2010 when i almost bled to death but my stomach never formed yet i feel so jipped out of life so please tell me if they could of help save the baby with this medicine if so they are dumb as i went in circles trying to do something so i wouldnt loose it also how can i get pregnant again my husband didnt want the baby hes an ass but i did because it was there for a reason also since hes an asshole is it better that i lost the baby or should i try again? and if so how do i do it


----------

